# W2k3 HVM in Xen streikt im Netzwerk

## draner

Ich habe eine Xen dom0 mit gentoo aufgesetzt,

uname -a:

```
Linux Core 2.6.21-xen #1 SMP Fri Oct 10 16:10:29 GMT 2008 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

meine Xen Version:

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/xen-3.3.0  USE="pae -acm -custom-cflags -debug -flask -xsm" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ]  app-emulation/xen-tools-3.3.0  USE="hvm screen -acm -api -custom-cflags -debug -doc -flask -pygrub" 0 kB 
```

alle domU's funktionieren so wie sie sollen, nur die Windows 2003 R2 x64 schafft es nicht ins Netzwerk.

meine Xend config steht auf

```
(network-script 'network-route')

(vif-script     vif-route)

```

da ich dies von meinem RZ aus so machen muss.

Meine HVM config file:

```
name = "W2k3"

builder = 'hvm'

memory = '2048'

disk = [

'file:/xen/w2k3/w2k3.img,hda,w',

'file://xen/iso/w2k3/ENWindowsServer2003R2EnterpriseEditionWithSP2x64Disc1VLP.iso,hdc:cdrom,r', 

'file://xen/iso/w2k3/ENWindowsServer2003R2EnterpriseEditionWithSP2x64Disc2.iso,hdd:cdrom,r' ]

boot= 'd'

vif = [ 'type=ioemu,ip=XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX,mac=00:...']

dhcp = "dhcp"

device_model = '/usr/lib/xen/bin/qemu-dm'

kernel = '/usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader'

vnc=1

vncunused=1

#vncviewer=1

vncpasswd="XXX"

apic=1

acpi=1

pae=1

sdl=0

usbdevice='tablet'

vcpus=2

on_reboot = 'restart'

on_crash = 'restart'

on_powerof = 'restart'
```

wenn ich die HVM starte erstellt xen vifX.0 und tapX.0, was anscheinend auch alles so richtig zu seien scheint.

wenn ich versuche die HVM von einer anderen domU zu pingen und den ARP verfolge sieht das so aus

```
Core w2k3 # arp

Address                  HWtype  HWaddress           Flags Mask            Iface

213-239-205-161.clients  ether   00:02:85:11:96:40   C                     eth0

static.127.189.46.78.cl  ether   00:1D:92:F3:B3:BD   C                     vif5.0

static.126.189.46.78.cl          (incomplete)                              vif8.0

```

das einzigste was mir dabei noch auffällt ist das vif8.0 packete dropped, denke mal das dies an einer fehlenden route in der HVM domain liegt, weiß aber so genau nicht darüber bescheid.

```
vif8.0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr fe:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff  

          inet addr:XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX  Bcast:XXX.XXX.XXX.255  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 [b]dropped:352[/b] overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:32 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, denn mir fällt so langsam nichtsmehr ein woran das liegen könnte.

P.S.: in der windows HVM habe ich eine IP aus meinem Subnetz als feste IP eingetragen als gateway die hauptIP der Dom0 und als Subnet 255.255.255.0 da windows ja 255.255.255.255 nicht akzeptieren würde. 

mit freundlichen Grüßen Draner

P.P.S.: hier noch die qemu log:

```
domid: 8

qemu: the number of cpus is 2

config qemu network with xen bridge for  tap8.0 xenbr0

bridge xenbr0 does not exist!

Watching /local/domain/0/device-model/8/logdirty/next-active

Watching /local/domain/0/device-model/8/command

qemu_map_cache_init nr_buckets = 10000 size 3145728

shared page at pfn fffe

buffered io page at pfn fffc

Time offset set 0

Register xen platform.

Done register platform.

medium change watch on `hdc' (index: 1): //xen/iso/w2k3/ENWindowsServer2003R2EnterpriseEditionWithSP2x64Disc1VLP.iso

I/O request not ready: 0, ptr: 0, port: 0, data: 0, count: 0, size: 0

medium change watch on `hdd' (index: 2): //xen/iso/w2k3/ENWindowsServer2003R2EnterpriseEditionWithSP2x64Disc2.iso

I/O request not ready: 0, ptr: 0, port: 0, data: 0, count: 0, size: 0

gpe_sts_write: addr=0x1f68, val=0x0.

gpe_sts_write: addr=0x1f69, val=0x0.

gpe_sts_write: addr=0x1f6a, val=0x0.

gpe_sts_write: addr=0x1f6b, val=0x0.

gpe_en_write: addr=0x1f6c, val=0x0.

gpe_en_write: addr=0x1f6d, val=0x0.

gpe_en_write: addr=0x1f6e, val=0x0.

gpe_en_write: addr=0x1f6f, val=0x0.

gpe_en_write: addr=0x1f6c, val=0x0.

gpe_en_write: addr=0x1f6d, val=0x0.

gpe_en_write: addr=0x1f6e, val=0x0.

gpe_en_write: addr=0x1f6f, val=0x0.

gpe_sts_write: addr=0x1f68, val=0x0.

gpe_sts_write: addr=0x1f69, val=0x0.

gpe_sts_write: addr=0x1f6a, val=0x0.

gpe_sts_write: addr=0x1f6b, val=0x0.

gpe_en_write: addr=0x1f6c, val=0x8.

gpe_en_write: addr=0x1f6d, val=0x0.

gpe_en_write: addr=0x1f6e, val=0x0.

gpe_en_write: addr=0x1f6f, val=0x0.

ACPI PCI hotplug: read addr=0x10c1, val=0x0.

ACPI PCI hotplug: read addr=0x10c2, val=0x0.

ACPI PCI hotplug: read addr=0x10c1, val=0x0.

ACPI PCI hotplug: read addr=0x10c2, val=0x0.

ACPI PCI hotplug: read addr=0x10c1, val=0x0.

ACPI PCI hotplug: read addr=0x10c2, val=0x0.

ACPI PCI hotplug: read addr=0x10c1, val=0x0.

ACPI PCI hotplug: read addr=0x10c2, val=0x0.

ACPI PCI hotplug: read addr=0x10c1, val=0x0.

ACPI PCI hotplug: read addr=0x10c2, val=0x0.

ACPI PCI hotplug: read addr=0x10c1, val=0x0.

ACPI PCI hotplug: read addr=0x10c2, val=0x0.

ACPI PCI hotplug: read addr=0x10c1, val=0x0.

ACPI PCI hotplug: read addr=0x10c2, val=0x0.

Warning: no scancode found for keysym 196

Key lost : keysym=0xc4(196)

Warning: no scancode found for keysym 196

Key lost : keysym=0xc4(196)

Warning: no scancode found for keysym 214

Key lost : keysym=0xd6(214)

Warning: no scancode found for keysym 214

Key lost : keysym=0xd6(214)

```

----------

